

Using SVG to shrink your PNGs - getdavidhiggins
http://peterhrynkow.com/how-to-compress-a-png-like-a-jpeg/

======
kazinator
It's quite suprising that, after all these years:

* PNG hasn't sprouted JPEG-like lossy compression.

* JPEG hasn't sprouted alpha channeling. The format is extensible!

